# Ace Cafe Meet - Thank you all for coming! Now with Pics..



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who came down today!!!

Despite the cra* weather, loads of people showed up and we had a great time!!!! Was so good putting faces to names!

So... the 'Car of the Day' went to.............. Guess - ADAM!!!

Well done pal! I'll tell you what though - you're all bloo*y winners in my eyes!!!!

I also wanted to thank Sam, John and especially Jay for taking me in their cars - and even letting me drive - Sam, it was amazing!!!!!

Im sure people will be along with their piccies.. heres a few of mine, there'll be more to come, just editing no plates!:

Thank you....

Suraj


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

We *NEED* photos! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Suraj - you sad git - you just got in didn't you and already you're online...................actually come to think of it so I am! :lol: Adam - you were right - this forum is our life!! 

It was great to meet everyone today, put more faces to names and also make some new friends!

I just want to re-iterate what Suraj said and say a big thanks for everyone who braved the weather to turn up today - what a great dedicated bunch we all are. A special thanks to those who also drove down from up north - Martin and Matt to name a couple! Mac - your car is Ace - get the V6 front and it will up for an award next year! :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks for organizing it a great day

Hope to see u all soon

Andy


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Suraj.....

Great day, we didnt let the weather spoil it and was great staying behind with you all after for a bitch and a chat haha!

Thanks to all who voted for my car... Makes it all worth while...


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Didn't take you long to post this :roll: .. It was a great day, so nice one for putting it together mate and i'm glad you enjoyed the spin !.. It was good to see everyone as aways and to those that could not be arsed you missed a good crack..! Thanks for the spin also Sam just watch out for those puddles ;-).. Rusty your car is looking on par just sort those wipers out ;-)


----------



## PL.maTT (Apr 23, 2008)

bah, times like these I wish I lived in the UK :roll:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys...Just got back! :?

I wanted to thank you for the invite today!!! You did a great job organising it Suraj!!

Firstly I'd like to thank Nick for leading the way today and it was really nice to meet the guys we picked up along the way!! - Darren, get that V6 remapped!! :wink:

And I'd like to say what a real pleasure it was to meet our more southern friends! 

As soon as I left the car you guys made me feel very welcome and I really enjoyed chatting with you guys today. I have to say I wasn't sure what to expect, especially with the weather and all but I'm really very glad to have put names to faces today!

Great to finally meet you Naresh!

Awesome car Sam...Thanks for the ride :wink:

Adam! I'm not voting for you next year my friend. I'm taking Naresh's advice and getting a *V6* front end...and running for an award myself!!! :lol:

Thank you very much guys I hope to see you all again soon. :wink:

Kind regards as always,

Martin :?

ps...I'm changing my sig. If you all think I look exactly like my sig, I must be really ugly!! :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks again for the day Suraj. It was great despite me being soaked 

Thanks for putting a pic of my car, its a working progress.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thanks to Suraj for organising today's Ace meet. It was good to meet those that made the effort and well done and thanks to Sam (Gizmo) for letting so many of us take a ride and drive in his fab 400bhp motor. You're a top man Sam and I was very pleased to put a smiley face to your name!

Dotti you were as scatty as I expected and NEM, GEM, Naresh, Jaayde, SlineTT, MattyR, Robkyn, DeanTT and all the others I met, thank you so much for making a piss awful day weather-wise such good fun otherwise.

AdamTTR you're a real gent and a pleasure to talk to. I think our discussions could lead to something and I look forward to talking with you again soon.

Naresh buddy I heard nothing but compliments for your LED work so I'll do my best to get some free time to match yours. Your car was my favourite. Love the colour, that high rear spoiler and just the subtleness of it all. Nice one mate...

Nick especially good to shake hands and gas with you too. We may have had some TTOC barneys in the past but they're firmly buried now and I think I misjudged you in the past, so big apologies sir...

Finally SlineTT. Without your directions I'd have been screwed. As soon as I spotted Naresh flying along in the opposite direction, I knew I'd missed the turn off!

Once again thanks to all who helped put today together and here are my pics...







































































































































































































Cheers

Rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

looks like a good day exept the weather. So what was your new mod Naresh??


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ian222 said:


> looks like a good day exept the weather. So what was your new mod Naresh??


can you spot it?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a good day exept the weather. So what was your new mod Naresh??
> ...


I can and we can't have it!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

That blue is awesome, bet it's even better in the flesh

Looks like a good turn out despite the weather... awaiting more pics


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I can and we can't have it!


... now theres a big clue!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I can and we can't have it!
> ...


No, that was Billericay Bird... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

PL.maTT said:


> bah, times like these I wish I lived in the UK :roll:


Come over next time. We like international members...

cheers

rich


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice Pics Rich... Loved your car mate!

More pics people!!!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> Nice Pics Rich... Loved your car mate!
> 
> More pics people!!!!


I would mate but i can't plug my camera into my Vewity phone :roll: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Suraj_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Pics Rich... Loved your car mate!
> ...


Why would you wanna do that?! :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > Suraj_TT said:
> ...


I have no idea  :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Good to meet you mate. It wasn't until we left that I realised who you were. We've bantered on here a lot!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

ian222 said:


> looks like a good day exept the weather. So what was your new mod Naresh??


Hi Ian, so did you spot it from Rich's pic? Here's another one taken last night:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Good to meet you mate. It wasn't until we left that I realised who you were. We've bantered on here a lot!


No worries, it all comes to us in the end. It was a pleasure also mate, to finally meet the person who alsmost made me piss myself from reading a thread !! Pure class :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Good to meet you mate. It wasn't until we left that I realised who you were. We've bantered on here a lot!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I wonder if he's reading this...










:wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Naresh said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a good day exept the weather. So what was your new mod Naresh??
> ...


one of my favourite moro blue 225 on here


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


PMSL :lol:

I'm really looking forward to the big meet this year i'm sure it will be one hell of a cracker !!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

p1tse said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


it's a beautiful car patch! where were you? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > JAAYDE said:
> ...


Reckon we should make a weekend of it!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yes mate srory been off the comp for a bit then. Dont know what its called but its top of the rear window. Looks alright mate.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Next week ender is GTI at bruntithorpe dean and I will be there 
what other reason do you need , see you all there


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Next week ender is GTI at bruntithorpe dean and I will be there
> what other reason do you need , see you all there


When's that Rob? I can hear the beers racking up... :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Fantastic day,despite the weather,didnt tell the wife where i was till i was half way there!.pissed off i had to leave so soon without saying goodbye to everyone, never mind next time eh?
cheers
jon


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

looked fun, sorry i wanst there....
1. i couldnt be arsed to drive down
2. woke up abit late
3. it was too wet to drive.

Didnt Tej do this sort of thing a while back? looks like he picked the sunny day lol. Maybe next time it will be better weather.

C Ya


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A great day despite the weather.

Nice to see you all.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Juber said:


> looked fun, sorry i wanst there....
> 1. i couldnt be arsed to drive down
> 2. woke up abit late
> 3. it was too wet to drive.
> ...


Think the next one is 9th AUG.
http://www.ace-cafe-london.com/event_vi ... 09/08/2008 00:00:00


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Here you go rich
http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great meet despite the few spots of rain !

Thanks to suraj for organising it 8)

and Sam for letting me drive his beast there and back to Bristol :twisted:

Great to see some familiar faces and meet up with those whom i have got to know via this forum 

well worth the drive down from South Wales

i took some pics but they're nothing different to those already posted :roll:

Mark


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> it's a beautiful car patch! where were you? :?


i was out sorting out my wedding suit!
next time though


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

As Mark said....well worth the drive from South Wales even in the appalling weather.

Big up to Suraj for going out of his way to organise.

Good to put faces to forum names and to meet Rich, Jaydee, Was and other forum regulars as well as some newer members.

Some superb looking cars on display so was over the moon to get a few votes for my motor and end up joint second place in the car of the day awards.

look forward to seeing you all again soon

Matt


----------



## JesTTer (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time - sorry I missed it! I had a tree blown down in the back garden last night taking the shed with it!! I'm afraid that it's a bit of a p*ss poor excuse but it had to take priority. Thank God the car was parked at the front of the house!!!!

Well done Suraj for your organisation....put me down for Aug 9th.

Mark.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a ball at this meet today . The rain certainly didn't stop me clicking my camera .

On my way driving to the Ace, I had a very very close near miss with a massive lorry that almost wiped me out in the awful surface rain water which threw a whole load of water under my car and over it including the windscreen which was complete blur resulting not only a nissan micra going infront of me but me almost side ways. I closed my eyes and the lorry had swirved back into the inside lane and the micra swung back out to the outside lane infront of my eyes. So I very nearly didn't make it. I was very lucky I think. Filippo way ahead of me who I had been following up to that stage. It kind of shook me up a little.

It was lovely seeing you all and I hope I didn't miss anybody out with kissys and a hello and if I did my apologise .

I have some great piccies of most of the cars I would love to share with you all but I have 64 of them to share so bare with me for the next few days because some are just brilliant .

All your cars looked absolutely superb and all of you were so happy and cheery considering the great british weather was so grim.

Thank you for a fantastic meet Suraj, was lovely meeting you and so pleased you had so many turn up considering the weather was pretty severe .

Hope you all had a safe journey home too


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Forgot to say Dotti - I thought your car looked stunning, even though it wasn't modded like the rest of us, the colour really stood out. 8) Living proof that "less is more".


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Forgot to say Dotti - I thought your car looked stunning, even though it wasn't modded like the rest of us, the colour really stood out. 8) Living proof that "less is more".


Ooh! Look out for all naresh's mods in the for sale section soon! LOL


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam - you know I'm modding for a reason now and will aim to add a couple more after the little discussion we had last night. :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Well can I just say yr car is looking fantastic now mate.... Theres not alot more (externally) you can do. The interior is beautiful (and clean ) You got yr ICE fitted and that looks and sounds great....

So whats next?!?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam - I think you're a prime example of when it comes to saying "there's not much left to do" on your car, and then along come several mods at once! I have a few "work in progress" ideas which will get implemented once I get the time.

Watch this space. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Forgot to say Dotti - I thought your car looked stunning, even though it wasn't modded like the rest of us, the colour really stood out. 8) Living proof that "less is more".


Thank you for your kind words there Naresh :-*

I think to be very honest, my TTC was the only car at the ACE that wasn't modded . I figure with the 'bling' misano and 'bling' red with a true essex blonde driving it ... modding would be a tad too much  . It's a girlie car hence no big spoilers and valances and grilles , I like to sit back and watch you boyz do your work on your cars and spend your hard earnt cash . However, I do love those pretty little lights on the bottom - they are just so dotty to look and I loved the feel of them also, I had to touch them :lol:  :wink: . I am very tempted to have those, subtle without looking over the top 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is this the mutual appreciation forum


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I look forward to them...... and then asking you to do the same for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

robokn said:


> Is this the mutual appreciation forum


not when yr around haha


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

P.S. I like the moro blue TTC with that added little spoiler on the top of the rear window 8)


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Dotti, I think they will go quite well with the Misano red so drop me a PM and I'll hook you up with an install sometime. I didn't know you had your hands on them!  :lol:

Adam - so are you not maxed out yet?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

who knows mate?!

I wanna get Liquid TT and also need to get some other bits retrimmed inside the car, i.e. handbrake cover, knee pads and steering wheel. Also want to get my windows tinted.

Cars going in tomorrow for a new clutch (and possibly flywheel). Everything costs a fortune!! I think for the summer i'll just enjoy the car for once!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Hi Dotti, I think they will go quite well with the Misano red so drop me a PM and I'll hook you up with an install sometime. I didn't know you had your hands on them!  :lol:


Hell you bet.  I had to touch them as seeing was beliving being the touchy feely girl that I am  :lol: . Tell you what though, they feel as good as they look   :lol: :wink: . They are a lovely little mod 8)


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks Dotti - was lovely meeting you too!

I must say it again - that goes for all of you! Im very proud of the members we have on here (except the obvious 1 or 2!), we all got on really well, even when not talking about our cars!

Great bunch of genuine people!

Was fantastic meeting you all

Suraj


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

will be adding some more photos guys... watch this space!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Dotti said:


> P.S. I like the moro blue TTC with that added little spoiler on the top of the rear window 8)


So did you have a feel of my roof spoiler too Dotti? :wink: There were quite a few kids there yesterday all pointing at our cars and smiling - that sort of feeling is priceless, amd makes our modding all the more worthwhile.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

> Finally SlineTT. Without your directions I'd have been screwed. As soon as I spotted Naresh flying along in the opposite direction, I knew I'd missed the turn off!


No problems Rich, it was nice meeting you, I hope you can come to the Elstree meet so that we can have time to sit down and have a chat.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. I like the moro blue TTC with that added little spoiler on the top of the rear window 8)
> ...


I did  :lol: . And it felt nice and smooth ....


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Was it wet Dotti?

Oh dear this thread is turning bad I am signing off...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to add a bit of a downer on an otherwise great day but I seem to have acquired scratches on both doors... :?

The type you get when the cars next to you open their doors and get in and out.

I'm sure it wasn't any of our crowd but at one point I had vans either side of my car. I wish people would take more care... :evil:

I drove straight from Ace to home and it's been on my driveway all night so I'm certain it happened in the Ace car park.

They're nothing major - just annoying.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

It must have been the blue van Rich....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a great meet, sorry I couldnt come along but was torn between family birthday commitment, having one of very few lie in's I get these days and the rain just tipped the scales to stay home.

I wish i'd come out for a little while now... but the evils I got everytime I was asked if I was going or not also swung the balance! :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Rich. Hope it hasn't made you sad about coming to the event. Are they very bad?

That car park marshall was making us all park terribly close for my liking. Infact, I joked with him tongue and cheekly about how big our doors are and how some us slightly more shapely types have to get out of them . Did you have vans parked either side of you at one point? :x


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

slineTT said:


> Was it wet Dotti?
> 
> Oh dear this thread is turning bad I am signing off...... :lol: :lol:


With all that rain it probably was. 

Rich - I hate it when that happens - try some T-Cut to see if that takes them out. I also had a van park right next to me but I watch carefully from the window when the driver got out with his family and he gave me an acknowledging smile from the window as if to say he's being carefull with the door. 

Perhaps we shoud have got the stewards to keep non Audi vehicles to the back of the car-park! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> Looks like a great meet, sorry I couldnt come along but was torn between family birthday commitment, having one of very few lie in's I get these days and the rain just tipped the scales to stay home.
> 
> I wish i'd come out for a little while now... but the evils I got everytime I was asked if I was going or not also swung the balance! :roll:


Sometimes you just have to do what a woman wants you to do. The returns are often greater than the investment... 

cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Was it wet Dotti?
> ...


Yeah it's just one of those things mate. I get obsessed about where I park normally and being hedged in either side by a TT was fine as I knew we'd respect each other's cars. The trouble is the space vacated by departing TTs was very tight and filled by others without the same respect.

Bugger.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I suppose! :roll: but surely sometimes a woman must think "sometimes I should just let him do what he wants to do !" :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Sorry to hear that Rich. Hope it hasn't made you sad about coming to the event. Are they very bad?
> 
> That car park marshall was making us all park terribly close for my liking. Infact, I joked with him tongue and cheekly about how big our doors are and how some us slightly more shapely types have to get out of them . Did you have vans parked either side of you at one point? :x


No that not bad, but down to the primer. Looks like someone decided to wash it with a scouring pad. It's just irritating...

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wak said:


> I suppose! :roll: but surely sometimes a woman must think "sometimes I should just let him do what he wants to do !" :wink:


Wak mate, with all the TTs parked in the driveway and blokes wondering in and out of your house at will, I think you're lucky to get away with what you do! :lol:

My wife would go ballistic. [smiley=deal2.gif]

It's a shame you couldn't make it though. It was a really good mix of people and everyone had a good old chat in the cafe. Food was good too!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> No that not bad, but down to the primer. Looks like someone decided to wash it with a scouring pad. It's just irritating...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich


Zips on coats and jackets maybe? There were alot of us round your car at one point.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > slineTT said:
> ...


Ah shi* Rich, sorry to hear that mate.. thats a right pain! Yes, if you can slightly t cut it, hopefully they'll come out.. hope it does, because i feel pain knowing your car is scratched! I love it, absolute stunning example..

Amit - upload the pics!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Wak said:


> Looks like a great meet, sorry I couldnt come along but was torn between family birthday commitment, having one of very few lie in's I get these days and the rain just tipped the scales to stay home.
> 
> I wish i'd come out for a little while now... but the evils I got everytime I was asked if I was going or not also swung the balance! :roll:


Wak - I know *EXACTLY* how you feel - I had the evil's from my wife all weekend, so I now have some *SERIOUS* making up to do!! :?

She refers to my car as the 2nd wife!! I think a shopping trip for some new shoes should bring her around!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Guys, sorry for the lateness on this! Didn't get in till about 2am after going back to ACE for the German Night!

Excellent meet, despite the weather, glad to finally meet so many of the "daily" forum users and put faces to names, except for Mac who looks exactly like his avatar :lol:

Here are the photos I took... Enjoy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Haha, seeing Gizmo's car reminds me of something...

He's got 400bhp under the bonnet and we're all being let loose in his car on the North Circular in the pouring rain.

All I could hear was Sam saying 'Keep your foot down, redline it!' This as I rapidly approached cars in front under the watchful eyes of the speed cameras!

AND this guy has no camera warning system and a clean licence!! In the meantime I'm caning his car uninsured, with 6 points already on my licence!!

Sam you're a nutter! A bloody great one at that but man you need to get a Road Angel with a car like that!

What fun though eh? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Haha, seeing Caney's car reminds me of something...
> 
> He's got 400bhp under the bonnet and we're all being let loose in his car on the North Circular in the pouring rain.
> 
> ...


Think you are still excited Rich!!! Sam is not Caney!! Caney is Steve and has a different....although just as powerful...car!!

Matt


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rusty still has his red disco dancing shoes on  :wink:


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Sorry to add a bit of a downer on an otherwise great day but I seem to have acquired scratches on both doors... :?
> 
> The type you get when the cars next to you open their doors and get in and out.
> 
> ...


Oh hell Rich. really sorry to hear about your car...You must be flaming mad!!! :evil: I hope you can work some magic with the T Cut!

It was very nice to meet you though mate - Thanks for the coffee :wink:



amzchhabra said:


> Hey Guys, sorry for the lateness on this! Didn't get in till about 2am after going back to ACE for the German Night!
> 
> Excellent meet, despite the weather, glad to finally meet so many of the "daily" forum users and put faces to names, except for Mac who looks exactly like his avatar :lol:


I'll be absolutely honest with you Amit, the sig helped quite a bit. As soon as I got out the car...some of you guys recognised me straight away!!... A real ice breaker...lol! :wink: Nice to meet you mate!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

mac1967 said:


> I'll be absolutely honest with you guys, the sig helped quite a bit. As soon as I got out the car...some of you guys recognised me straight away!!... A real ice breaker...lol! :wink:
> 
> Martin


That, and the fact I saw some bearded bloke get out of a Silver Coupe with RS6 wheels, and head STRAIGHT over to mine for a full inspection, which reminded me of the arrivals lounge at Heathrow waiting for a long lost relative to come through the doors! :lol: 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Think you are still excited Rich!!! Sam is not Caney!! Caney is Steve and has a different....although just as powerful...car!!
> 
> Matt


You know what Matt, I was just out getting some lunch when I realised I got them mixed up! Was hoping nobody would notice until I had a chance to correct it!  

Thing is I've been thinking about big turbos all morning and Caney's sprung to mind as well as Sam's. Then of course there's Clive's but everyone has taken a different route.

I must admit I've been smitten with all that power... :roll:

Cheers mate

Rich


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL... :lol: Hey look mate, I'd been waiting to see that car! :wink:

And very worth while too may I say.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > Think you are still excited Rich!!! Sam is not Caney!! Caney is Steve and has a different....although just as powerful...car!!
> ...


I find my head gets in a tizz when I start thinking too hard about mods and TT bits too!!!

Nice to meet you yesterday.

I hope you get your scratches sorted easily mate :? I've got a porter cable polisher that i'm competent with and would have a go at sorting them for you if you were closer

Matt


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mattyR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > mattyR said:
> ...


I appreciate the offer Matt but I can't get my head around the concept of 'polishing out' a scratch that has gone to the primer! Is that possible?!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I appreciate the offer Matt but I can't get my head around the concept of 'polishing out' a scratch that has gone to the primer! Is that possible?!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Sorry mate....didn't realise it was through to the primer!! How hard did they open the door into yours to cause that???? Could easily have put a big dent in the door!!

I guess that rules out just "polishing" then mate. although i've seen some instances on www.detailingworld.com and the Meguiars website where people have "filled" the scratches with a touch up paint and then polished that back and the finish has been excellent...you could not tell they were there.

I'll try and dig out a link for you

Matt


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Rich you have a pm

Matt


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Was a great meet, an awesome example of cars on show. Only downer was the weather.

Was nice to see the old faces again aswell as meeting some new ones.

See you all soon!
Sam


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Rich you have a pm
> 
> Matt


can u send the link to me aswell matt?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

I posted it in the Show/Shine section Adam so everyone could have a look

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=116810

Matt


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ta!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mattyR said:


> Rich you have a pm
> 
> Matt


Thanks mate. You have one back!


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Great set of picture's & a good turn out.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks to Suraj for the invitation, and for having me around for the day...
...I've been with the forum only a short while, so apart from my good friend Dotti the only ones I remember chatting with were Rusty and Robokn!

As a biker, the location couldn't have been better. The rain didn't spoil it too much. I look forward to the next meet!

F.


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

nippo_ said:


> Thanks to Suraj for the invitation, and for having me around for the day...
> ...I've been with the forum only a short while, so apart from my good friend Dotti the only ones I remember chatting with were Rusty and Robokn!
> 
> As a biker, the location couldn't have been better. The rain didn't spoil it too much. I look forward to the next meet!
> ...


Hi nippo! I'm glad u enjoyed it mate! Your car is beautiful - Love the white red combo!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Suraj_TT said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Suraj for the invitation, and for having me around for the day...
> ...


Get yourself some Brighton rock mate... Go oral on it... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Suraj_TT said:
> ...


*EDITGiggle...* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jeez, I put Sni**ger and it was changed to 'black person' What a joke! :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

SAm the fastest taxi driver in the west


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> SAm the fastest taxi driver in the west


Since when do you drive your own taxi?

I was out first mate and I think my near confrontation with a Citroen fish kettle frightened him a bit!

All credit to him though. I'd never have done it!

Cheers

rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Are you drunk again? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Are you drunk again? :roll:


Nope!

You reply to a post on this forum with Snigger (or S-n-i-g-g-e-r to spell it out if it gets changed) and see the result!

x

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Are you drunk again? :roll:
> ...


See what i mean! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


To make it clear, I type S-n-i-g-g-e-r in the message and it changes it to 'black person'. How offensive is that?!

x


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Stop being rasist Rich :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is that someone who is against racing


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Is that someone who is against racing


There is always one ...! and its always you :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Stop being rasist Rich :roll:


Aw man, I may be many things... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's so fecking embarrassing...   

But I do know how to spell r-a-c-i-s-t :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers bud

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jay I am here to please


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> But I do know how to spell r-a-c-i-s-t :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers bud
> 
> Rich


  :lol: I had a lapse


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > But I do know how to spell r-a-c-i-s-t :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I love having those. I relapse as often as possible... 

Cheers Jay

Rich


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Are we back onto the racing again (laps) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> Are we back onto the racing again (laps) :lol: :lol: :lol:


Jeeeezz

Whats with the racing mate ? Is it because you are bored and there is no sunshine on the coast :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Are we back onto the racing again (laps) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well Bexhill is the home of racing, on the coast and apparently sunny, so Rob, maybe you should move there?

Wheelchair friendly, full of greys and old leather. Lots of Spanish style villas and pools.

But, BUT they still have speeds trials along the coast... :twisted:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wheelchair friendly, full of greys and old leather.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich your older than me


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Rich your older than me


But you look older than me...


----------

